# New to forum, just bought first handgun.



## SV650Squid (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, I picked up my first handgun, a G19, earlier this week, and I took it out yesterday. I'm new to handguns (not to long guns though), and I've only ever shot a Beretta 96 (about a month ago when my Dad visited me), an XD-40 (about 4 years ago with a friend), and a snubby .357 revolver (same).

I researched a lot here, and in the handgun section on ar15.com. Thanks for all the help, even though I asked no questions.

My decision was between the 3 big plastic guns Glock, XD, and M&P. I didn't want to like the Glock. It's what all the kool-aid drinkers suggest, and it seemed cliche. My thought was that there are newer designs out there, and they must be improved over older designs. I held them in the gun store, and they all felt good in my hand. The difference was that the Glock pointed better for me.

When I found out that Glock has a military discount program, and that I could get it much cheaper than the other two it sealed the deal. It was $462 out the door with 3 magazines, after $10 state application fee, $22 state mandated barrel lock (omg piece of... like hell I'm putting anything down the muzzle of a firearm), and sales tax of course ($405 before everything).

I love shooting it. Yesterday I put 250 rounds through it (200 WWB and 50 PMC Bronze). Zero malfunctions.

The trigger took some getting used to, but once I learned how it resets it became much easier to manage faster and more accurate follow up shots (though I mostly slow fired to practice sight picture, grip, and form). I really like the way the trigger resets.

Once I got used to shooting my Glock I was achieving 4-5 inch groups at 25 feet. I don't know if this is good for a novice, but I know I can group tighter with practice. It is more accurate than I am right now.

Recoil was much easier to manage than my Dad's Beretta in .40. .40 wasn't specifically hard to manage, but my Glock was faster back on target and had much less muzzle flip.

Ohh, and I'm a lefty. I put an extended slide release on it before I left the gun store, and it helps a lot. Also, I can easily reach the magazine release with my trigger finger, but I might round off the bottom edge a bit since it pokes my middle finger a bit (I didn't notice it while at the range, but I did while dry firing at home).

Well... I guess there's another Glock kool-aid drinker out there now. 

Now, I just need to pick some night sights and a light...

Ohh and more magazines and ammo.

EDIT: forgot pics, every thread is better with pics. You can see the stupid barrel lock next to the cable lock that came with the gun (WTF, why does maryland require this piece of crap!?)


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Look at all the pieces in the last photo. It broke already:smt082:anim_lol:

Just kidding. Really like the OD green bottom. Purchased an XD9sc in the same, love it

Congrats and welcome from Big Sky Country.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats, and good choice. :smt023 I love that frame color!

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

A weapon doesn't have to be the newest to be the best. Ask any 1911 fan! :mrgreen: 
But I'll still take a Glock 9mm any day of the week, over anything else on the market. For me, nothing else shoots as quickly, easily, accurately or reliably. An OD Glock is next on my list. Enjoy!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, nice looking gun and great pics! Thanks!
You mentioned "military" so I have to assume you have had _some_ training, but you also mentioned you are new to handguns. It might be a good idea to consider some courses at the local range - something like "Personal Protection in the Home" or "Personal Protection Outside the Home". Then practice like crazy in a practical way. I have really enjoyed IDPA-style shoots at my local gun club. The practice is much better than shooting at bullseyes!

Enjoy and be safe!!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

You made a good choice. There are newer designs on the market, but many of them, like the M&P and XD, are copies of the Glock. Nothing beats the original yet, in my opinion.

I have carried and shot several pistols in my career and once I had the choice to carry what I wanted, I got myself a Glock 19 and it is the best semi-auto I have ever owned.


----------

